# Dis, quand reviendras tu (english subtitles)



## Tony Cadif (Nov 13, 2009)

barbara - Dis quand reviendras tu

Tell me, when will you come back?

A poignant song as he leaves her for another voyage. Sung in French with English subtitles

"They also serve..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Llpdzx4dSU


----------

